# EUP Cougar



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

"An anonymous source has provided solid evidence that there are at least one cougar prowling the woods of chippewa co. The large cat was photographed at 11:52 p.m. on 10 Oct 09 on one of three cameras hanging on a parcel of private property in Bruce Township. The owner of the property allowed the Evening News to run the photograph with the stipulation that their identity may not be disclosed. The owner expressed the desire to have the exact location of the property withheld. We've had wolves, bears, and other stuff," said the spokesman, figuring that the camears have been hanging for the last five years, but this is the first time a for a cougar."

Picture was taken from a Cuttyback camea.

*Front page Sault Evening News Thurs. 22 Oct 09*


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## joe8918 (Oct 10, 2005)

Where is the pic? Do you have the link?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I assume this is the same cougar:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=308005

KW


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah thats the same cougar...and from what I gathered the owner of the property didn't want that picture posted anywhere like this..they e-mailed it to a relative that posted it on here...


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Too bad they didn't see this first:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja8xtQNQYDQ


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol: Thats rich!!


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

k9wernet said:


> Too bad they didn't see this first:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja8xtQNQYDQ


Nice. LOL


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

http://www.uppermichiganssource.com/news/photos.aspx?id=366376


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

For any of you, including future viewers of this thread........as well as that other thread about this same animal........keep in mind that, apparently, the DNR asked to go onto the property in attempt to find more evidence, but were refused permission. Keep that in mind if the thought occurs to anyone that the "DNR needs to get off their **** and look into these "courgar" sightings and gather evidence.

So far this is the first "cougar (in Michigan) sighting photo" that has not been quickly and easily proved to be untrue and/or a hoax.


----------



## leesecw (Jul 15, 2006)

There is another thread on this board on this with the newpaper article


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Whit1 said:


> For any of you, including future viewers of this thread........as well as that other thread about this same animal........keep in mind that, apparently, the DNR asked to go onto the property in attempt to find more evidence, but were refused permission. Keep that in mind if the thought occurs to anyone that the "DNR needs to get off their **** and look into these "courgar" sightings and gather evidence.
> 
> So far this is the first "cougar (in Michigan) sighting photo" that has not been quickly and easily proved to be untrue and/or a hoax.


 It's been my understanding that the DNR can go on private property without permission. The only instance they can't is if the property has a land patent on it.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

```

```



spoikey said:


> It's been my understanding that the DNR can go on private property without permission. The only instance they can't is if the property has a land patent on it.


You would be wrong. They would need to have solid evidence that a crime has been committed.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

They would need probable cause, a liitle different than solid evidence. In open fields, which doesn't require a search warrant anyway but this is getting a little off subject because we are not discussing a crime here which probable cause, search warrants etcs have to do with criminal activity. The discussion is a picture of an animal so.....


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Exactly....and the CO asked, and was denied.....that's it for now....


----------



## 78CJ (Jun 26, 2009)

Ummm, what happened to my reply from this am???


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

cougars is that what they are calling them in the bird, the frog , alpha these days.are they canadian or american cougars. to bad you couldn't mount all the ones u bag.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

dsgt1 said:


> cougars is that what they are calling them in the bird, the frog , alpha these days.are they canadian or american cougars. to bad you couldn't mount all the ones u bag.


Think you should be able to mount one once in a while?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

78CJ said:


> Ummm, what happened to my reply from this am???


The one ridiculing the original poster for a lack of pictures? I think they decided it was irrelevant based on the presence of pictures...

KW


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

k9wernet said:


> The one ridiculing the original poster for a lack of pictures? I think they decided it was irrelevant based on the presence of pictures...
> 
> KW


Bingo! We have a winner.


----------

